# Little river inlet report 6/6/11



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Aint no fish in little river.

5 reds over slot, and some keeper flounder.

Everyone else has been fishing my boat, I been working and raising yougens...first trip this year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

